# My Chemical Romance



## Dead-Zero (Jul 29, 2007)

Any fans out there? just wondering.^^


----------



## DemolitionKitty (Jul 29, 2007)

*raises hand* yup


----------



## DemolitionKitty (Jul 29, 2007)

*raises hand* yup


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

No.


----------



## Vegex (Jul 29, 2007)

They're like the retarded emo-goth cousin of Muse


----------



## Krakajack (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm standing on middle ground. 

From what little I've heard of MCR I find some of the songs from the most recent album pretty catchy (The singles they've released) and I'm quite happy to listen to them now & again, saying that I wouldn't buy an album of theirs since I wouldn't call myself a fan. 

I wasn't personally too impressed with the other albums, the style of music and vocal didn't push my buttons, it's obvious they have progressed.

On a semi-unrelated note I do like Muse.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 29, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> They're like the retarded emo-goth cousin of Muse



QFT. And like wolfe said, No.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

wooh! MCR! IM listening to them right now.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 30, 2007)

You forgot the middle man option.

I listen to their songs. But I'm not a fan.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 30, 2007)

Some of their songs are ok and i listen to them but i wouldnÂ´t call myself a fan cause i wouldnÂ´t buy another album of them .


----------



## Chi_Mangetsu (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw them at 2005's Warped Tour in Columbus, OH I believe. The lead singer was wearing a bulletproof vest and I thought he was mad. It was so damn hot out there; the health tents were filled with people who collapsed from heat stroke. I don't think anyone died, but there were emergency vehicles everywhere. In any case, they were okay. Not really my style, but a couple of their songs are catchy.


----------



## mca_jabberwocky (Jul 30, 2007)

funny, you have an excited yes but no excited no. methinks a complete and enthusiastic call of "NO FUCKING CHANCE" is in order.


----------



## DemolitionKitty (Jul 30, 2007)

I like Muse... and MCR - who are as Vegex said are their emo/goth (I add punk) cousins - but I don't think they're retarded still *shrug* everyones entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Starburst (Jul 30, 2007)

I liked their first album.

And some of their second album.

But I don't know if I still like them.  I think I grew out of the phase of my life where that passed as singing :


----------



## DemolitionKitty (Jul 30, 2007)

ha, personally I like Gerard's singing, but to be honest because of the punk influence it doens't have to be the greatest as long as the lyrics are halfway decent, which so far as I'm concerned they are


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 30, 2007)

o lawd. That's a 'no'.

Won't go much further, because if people want to listen to it, that's fine.
But I feel that there's way better music, so I don't spend my time on this band. :]


----------



## Nollix (Jul 30, 2007)

No. I personally hate whiny singing, repeated power chords, and the occasional boring pentatonic solo.


----------



## coffinberry (Jul 30, 2007)

"Sorry, no?"

LOL WHY WOULD I APOLOGIZE FOR NOT LIKING MCR


----------



## DemolitionKitty (Jul 30, 2007)

Can I just say, dudes, no offence but if you don't like the band why not just cast your vote for no and leave it at that, at a guess the original plan for this thread was like 'yay, MCR fan thread'. At a guess, I may be wrong, maybe Dead Zero was after the flaming and arguments that usually arise in MCR threads. Who knows.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol i just wanted to know if anyone liked MCR.
I don't care if you don't like it, its your opinion.
I wasn't going after flaming, but it doesn't bug me either.
Thought id just throw it out there.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Guh, I fucking hate them. I can't believe they took the headline spot on Sunday at Download! Korn totally deserved it more >: (

On a side-note, I would love nothing more than to kick gerard way's tortoisey face in.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 30, 2007)

Korn? Both bands suck tbh.


----------



## gust (Jul 31, 2007)

They have a few decent songs in my opinion, not my fave but i don't hate them...


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jul 31, 2007)

i just saw them yesterday night at the Shoreline Amphitheatre in Projekt Revolution and i really lurved them....that i almost lost my voice when i screamed for them. and Linkin Park too of course! and they had this awesome background with scary looking wolves, which makes the band even coolor to me! X3


----------

